# Breeder making LOTS of $$$$$$ :)



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Most recently there was a thread with many comments about breeders getting rich from selling puppies. Well, I'm not a breeder but know that this just isn't true - that is, reputable breeders.

Anyway, I came across this item in the March/April issue from the Golden Retriever Club of Canada "Golden Leaves" that just summed it up. Here it is:

The most expensive collar you ever bought? Why of course.. that very first show collar! How it all began?

In the beginning... you got your dog, a real show dog, and quickly realized that you needed the correct collar to show him on. Which in turn led you to that wonderful buttery smooth 3 foot leather lead.

At your very first show, you noticed that you just HAD to have the proper grooming supplies also... slicker brush $9, comb $10, spray bottle $4, good conditioner $15, water bottle $4, pin brush $15, bait $10, NEW collar (your dog has now outgrown that first one) $14, chalk $9, chalk brush $15, cholesteral $10.

YOUR FIRST POINT***** You're HOOKED**** Bait $10, dog show calendar $12 - don't want to miss any shows now.

By now you're beginning to realize the back seat isn't the proper way to transport your dog - dog crate for the car - $80.

At your very next show you begin to feel a bit more confident and relaxed at dog shows. Borrowing and waiting to use your friends grooming table is so inconvenient.. grooming table $95, grooming arm $50, bait $10.

You begin to start collecting dog show things, old towels, skirts with pockets, dresses with pockets, good comfortable shoes, rain gear, umbrellas, water jugs, etc $100.

Now you have too many grooming supplies? Tack box to store and hold the supplies $50.

Good comfortable camp chairs $35 - we seem to be spending much more time at shows lately.

Suddenly you realize all of these items and your dog don't fit in the family car anymore... used mini van $15.

Somewhere around this point you get ^&%*$( tired of waiting to use your friends blowdryer - new blow dryer $150, extension cord for dryer $15, 5-way plug for sharing electricity with your new dog show friends $10, new and improved dog show collar & lead $40, new type of improved coat conditioner $15, bait $10. Your friends favourite shampoo & whitener $35, new comb & slicker brush $25 (you lost the old ones at the last show) scissors $30 (kitchen shears just don't trim those pads right)

Muddy show grounds - roll up mat for covering ground $45 YOUR BITCH PICKED UP HER NINTH SINGLE

The hunt for majors begins. After wasting much $$$ on entries where majors don't hold, you begin to get frustrated and search out and find that new Male show puppy and a perfect match for your female! Crate for new dog $80, show collar and lead for new dog $50 (your tastes have been refined now) Handling classes for new dog $40

The very first show teaches you that your mini van will not carry both crates and all of your equipment... brand new larger mini van $25,000

Now having 2 dogs to show and get ready quickly teaches you that a generator is required - generator $325, 2 dog kennels for outside - $1000.

Just to to pick up one of those majors on your female so you hire a handler for those major shows $200 (+/-) YOUR FEMALE FINISHES!!!

Your new male is too young to breed ... updating & health clearances on female $200, stud fee $1000, progesterone testing $200, whelping box $250, vet bills, x-rays, sonograms, well mother checks $400, putting first aid whelping kit togehter, $300, vaccines for new litter $150, x--en for puppies $80, whelping pads, fleeces, toys for puppies, weaning supplies, etc. $450, baby scale $45, well puppy & mother exams $150.

Spectacular puppy in litter will be new show dog... immediately realize mini van will NOT hold 3 dogs and show equipment... motor home or full size dog show van $30,000 to $100,000!!!!!! You suddenly realize you are eating macaroni & cheese while your dogs are eating human grade dog food @ $55/bag.

Contratulations! You have now earned the title of "Dog Breeeder!" Aren't you glad you are finally making those big bucks breeding dogs? So far you have invested $75,652 in showing your 2 dogs.

This figure does NOT include dog food, the initial cost of your dogs, entry fees, motel bills, general vet bills, toys and many other ownership incidentals.

Your litter of pups yielded 6 puppies, you kep one and sold the other five for $500 each (note --- this article must have been written LONG ago!!!). Contratulations - you just made $2500 breeding your dogs!!!

Now, if you can just breed 30 or more litters, you MAY just break even with your initial investment of over $75,000!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Excellent! And oh how true! We are still only "spectating" at dog shows and have already hauled out the purse too many times! <LOL>


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

True, unless you're an unscrupulous breeder or puppy miller who always has several litters on hand to sell, with no regard for health clearances, etc. And sadly, there appears to be no shortage of this type of breeder.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

We just started with conformation showing last October with our boy, Nygel. We did hire a professional handler, we've now got 3 kangaroo leather leads (in addition to our regular ones), I just ordered a softsided portable crate (in addition to our regular crate), the special shampoos, etc, etc..... As well, I always take Nygel to the shows with the latest being about 6 hours from home, take a couple days off work, stay in motels..... but I do take a cooler of food (to keep the cost down ..... I honestly don't want to even think about how much we've spent so far ..... We do have our championship (Canadian that is) but then do we get our US championship????? and then there are the clearances....... hey, I might just get another puppy  :doh::doh::doh: (Thank goodness my husband supports me fully in my hobby)


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> True, unless you're an unscrupulous breeder or puppy miller who always has several litters on hand to sell, with no regard for health clearances, etc. And sadly, there appears to be no shortage of this type of breeder.


.... as I stated "Reputable Breeders"..........


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Cute! But most of those $$ numbers are WAY low. But, if you know where I can get a new generator for 325 bucks, lemme know! I need a new one (my old one was close to a grand and nothing fancy)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

I just read that in there. I think that the lots of that stuff costs more then what it says though! It was good to read but I don't like seeing how much I actually spend though.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes I also receive Golden Leaves and saw that article. Laughed outloud as I saw myself in it and because yes it is so true, but ...... the actual costs are way way too low. I think that was probably written originally many years ago. LOL

And I know how much we have spent. I, like the anal bookkeeper I am, keep track of all expenses. That's why we have renamed Dusty, Kitchen, and Nugget, Flat Screen. LOL


----------



## molmotta (May 22, 2005)

haha... OMG.. that is so true!!! I have only ONE dog to show, and the number of leashes and collars I have? Brushes, coat conditioners, scissors, etc etc etc...

Good one!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Cute! But most of those $$ numbers are WAY low. But, if you know where I can get a new generator for 325 bucks, lemme know! I need a new one (my old one was close to a grand and nothing fancy)


Yes, I totally agree that the costs are seriously understated!!! The article must have been written quite a while ago but the general gest of the article is that reputable breeders don't make big bucks by selling puppies!!!!


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

The sad thing is breeders who do things right make no money at all and more often than not lose money. Yet idiots who's dogs end up in shelters make money.

A few years ago, my girlfriend had a family of tenants with a little pit puppy. Really, the sweetest little girl ever. The morons she was renting to intentionally bred this little girl during her first heat at 7 or 8 months old. She had 9 puppies, which received no veterinary care, would have never even been wormed if my girlfriend hadn't intervened. They sold them for $400 a piece to just the sort of scum you would expect to buy badly bred pit bulls with no papers. That's $3600 profit to these people minus maybe ten bucks for grocery store dog food. $3600 is a pretty significant chunk of change for a young [derogatory removed in the name of political correctness] family. I shudder to imagine what became of the pups.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

I thought the totals were very low also, a couple weeks at the Trenton Kennel club show I spent;

$279.00 for a pair of straight sheers
$279.00 for a pair of thinning sheers
$42.00 for a mars bar
$14.00 for nail clippers (the orange handled ones that I like)
$29.00 for a bottle of "The Stuff"
and I dont remember what the 3 show leads for hubby cost
we were just there to enjoy the show and it ended costing a small fortune...LOL


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

... and these days what about all the GAS to transport your dogs to shows, vets, training class. The electricity and heat to keep the puppies warm. All the water to hose down the kennels, wash the dogs, and all the extra laundry.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

historicprim said:


> I thought the totals were very low also, a couple weeks at the Trenton Kennel club show I spent;
> 
> $42.00 for a mars bar
> 
> ...


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> ... and these days what about all the GAS to transport your dogs to shows, vets, training class. The electricity and heat to keep the puppies warm. All the water to hose down the kennels, wash the dogs, and all the extra laundry.


The list goes on and on and on and on and on and on LOL doesn't it. Reputable breeders must really love what they do or be whacked in head! Sometimes you wonder why you do this and then you have one of those moments, praise from a breeder you deeply respect or a phone call or an email from a puppy family and you remember why again.


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> historicprim said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the totals were very low also, a couple weeks at the Trenton Kennel club show I spent;
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

historicprim said:


> Pointgold said:
> 
> 
> > Hahahha You had me laughing all the way out to my van to get my "Mars"
> ...


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> historicprim said:
> 
> 
> > OOOH! OOOH! I LOVE Geib shears. I have two pairs of Geib buttercut thinners - on 7 1/2 " and one shorty. Honestly, my shorty's are pretty much only a memory now, sadly, as my scissor guy has told me that we need to have a funeral for them - he cannot possibly sharpen them any more.  I also have a pair on Japanese Ninja thinners (shorty's) that I like a lot. Very nearly on a par with the Geibs.
> ...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Ha! After reading that story, I was waiting for the Mastercard/Visa slogan
"........ priceless!" I guess we won't get that part LOL


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> historicprim said:
> 
> 
> > $42.00 for a mars bar
> ...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Pointgold said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I thought the same thing  Maybe a Snickers is cheaper :doh: (I hope everyone knows I'm just teasing.)
> ...


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Pointgold said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...I thought the same thing  Maybe a Snickers is cheaper :doh: (I hope everyone knows I'm just teasing.)
> ...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

That sounds a LOT like me...only except with agility and obedience things...hehe!  I've been hooked for YEARS on this stuff...and I never want to get out of it!!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Just double the cost of everything for a Newf. (That would be the "updated" cost.....) Ugh.

I really didn't want to read that.....makes me ill. :lol: :lol:

Does anybody really use the MKC (Mars bar to some - LOL)? It does very little compared to my shedding rake and combs. It would take me a month to get the undercoat out of Cole with that thing.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Ardeagold said:


> Just double the cost of everything for a Newf. (That would be the "updated" cost.....) Ugh.
> 
> I really didn't want to read that.....makes me ill. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Does anybody really use the MKC (Mars bar to some - LOL)? It does very little compared to my shedding rake and combs. It would take me a month to get the undercoat out of Cole with that thing.


 
I do use my Mars Coat King. I use it to thin out over the neck and shoulder. I really like it.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> I do use my Mars Coat King. I use it to thin out over the neck and shoulder. I really like it.


I have a Mars but recently got the Oster equivalent & much prefer it ...it pulls out more than the Mars & I need that with Boston who grows more coat in his neck than anywhere else on his body


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

*Okay, here's the secret...*

In order to make lots (or any) money breeding dogs, get yourself a stray dawg, shoot, there's plenty of stray show quality Golden Retrievers out there, and find you one of the opposite sex. If they can walk and they're breathing and they don't bump into walls there's no reason to pay for hip and heart and eye clearances, just put 'em together. That's all.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> In order to make lots (or any) money breeding dogs, get yourself a stray dawg, shoot, there's plenty of stray show quality Golden Retrievers out there, and find you one of the opposite sex. If they can walk and they're breathing and they don't bump into walls there's no reason to pay for hip and heart and eye clearances, just put 'em together. That's all.


you know PG there are days when :uhoh::.............


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Pointgold said:


> In order to make lots (or any) money breeding dogs, get yourself a stray dawg, shoot, there's plenty of stray show quality Golden Retrievers out there, and find you one of the opposite sex. If they can walk and they're breathing and they don't bump into walls there's no reason to pay for hip and heart and eye clearances, just put 'em together. That's all.


Yep...that's the way to make money....and certainly don't worry about age. Those young ones can just pop 'em out  As a matter of fact, I think that just happened recently.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Come on Sue. That wasn't sooooo recent. That dam is ready to be bred again pretty quick. Back to back breeding (BBB) thats how you make the money.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

Ash said:


> Come on Sue. That wasn't sooooo recent. That dam is ready to be bred again pretty quick. Back to back breeding (BBB) thats how you make the money.


Touche' LOL **** you're good. Yep about ready for another breeding I would say 

Same sire or another show quality dog found on the street? What's your guess?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

DelmarvaGold said:


> Touche' LOL **** you're good. Yep about ready for another breeding I would say
> 
> Same sire or another show quality dog found on the street? What's your guess?


Always use whatever male you have on your property.


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Always use whatever male you have on your property.


Or whatever male your friend has on their property is always an option too.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone wanna fill the rest of us in on who you guys are referencing here?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Anyone wanna fill the rest of us in on who you guys are referencing here?


 
The general population of people who regularly do this. :doh:


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

"Yep...that's the way to make money....and certainly don't worry about age. Those young ones can just pop 'em out  As a matter of fact, *I think that just happened recently*."

"Come on Sue. *That wasn't sooooo recent. That dam is ready to be bred again pretty quick.* Back to back breeding (BBB) thats how you make the money."

I was only asking what one you meant. I apologize, I didn't realize it was an *inside* joke and certainly didn't mean to 
":doh:" you.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> "Yep...that's the way to make money....and certainly don't worry about age. Those young ones can just pop 'em out  As a matter of fact, *I think that just happened recently*."
> 
> "Come on Sue. *That wasn't sooooo recent. That dam is ready to be bred again pretty quick.* Back to back breeding (BBB) thats how you make the money."
> 
> ...


 
Actually, Shelly, they were were referring to Sue's bitch. JOKING.

Note please, that *I* was not involved in that particular part of the postings. *I* was referring to the general population of those who do that regularly. Something that us breeders "joke" about fairly frequently, when we've sunk $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ into a breeding, happy to get even a small litter, and put all our time and energy into raising it well, and we know that there are so many who just "put a male and a female together and let 'em do it", with no expenses at all to assure that there is a solid genetic health background, get a huge litter, nothing done to assure that puppies go home healthy, and every cent they get is pure profit. We "joke" about it because otherwise we'd probably go crazy.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

It just occurred to me, Shelly, that you might think that I was referring to you. I was not. I've said before that you took in a pregnant bitch and did the best that you could. You did not intentionally breed her.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Actually, Shelly, they were were referring to Sue's bitch. JOKING.
> 
> Note please, that *I* was not involved in that particular part of the postings. *I* was referring to the general population of those who do that regularly. Something that us breeders "joke" about fairly frequently, when we've sunk $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ into a breeding, happy to get even a small litter, and put all our time and energy into raising it well, and we know that there are so many who just "put a male and a female together and let 'em do it", with no expenses at all to assure that there is a solid genetic health background, and that puppies go home healthy, and every cent they get is pure profit. We "joke" about it because otherwise we'd probably go crazy.


Thanks, thats all I was asking. I had been keeping up with this thread and saw that and about a show quality stray and was just curious. Thanks for answering.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Thanks, thats all I was asking. I had been keeping up with this thread and saw that and about a show quality stray and was just curious. Thanks for answering.


 
I've never seen a show quality stray. Lots of byb's and puppy mills market their puppies as such.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> It just occurred to me, Shelly, that you might think that I was referring to you. I was not. I've said before that you took in a pregnant bitch and did the best that you could. You did not intentionally breed her.


Oh no! that hadn't crossed my mind. I just thought maybe there was a story behind it or something else I had missed during finals week.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Oh no! that hadn't crossed my mind. I just thought maybe there was a story behind it or something else I had missed during finals week.


Nope! How'd finals go?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Nope! How'd finals go?


Wonderful! I got A's in both classes, one was 100% so my time off forums was worth it. lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Wonderful! I got A's in both classes, one was 100% so my time off forums was worth it. lol


Congratulations!


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Wonderful! I got A's in both classes, one was 100% so my time off forums was worth it. lol


wow Good for you Shelly  I bet you are relieved finals are now over


----------

